# Cheap hotels in Dubai?



## dominicbarnes (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm visiting Dubai this week and cannot find any hotels below $95 per night.

Does anyone know if there are cheaper ones?

Thank you

Dominic


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

dominicbarnes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm visiting Dubai this week and cannot find any hotels below $95 per night.
> 
> ...


loads just google there all from around 40 yoyos a night
The Pacific Hotel - Dubai
The Al Sharq Hotel
The Country Club Hotel 
Ramee Hotel Apartments
Chelsea Tower Hotel Apartment
Nihal Hotel


----------

